
9 Facts About Quantum Computing - jonbaer
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-quantum-computing-2013-7?op=1
======
claudius
I have a slight problem with the ‘facts’ in the HN title, as it’s more of a
conglomeration of speculation and make-believe, giving a decently-understood
part of physics a near-mystic appearance.

Apart from that, the first few lines are likely telling:

> Quantum computers aren't for browsing the Internet, checking email, or
> running standard software.

Or, similarly:

‘Computers aren’t for buying groceries or checking timetables.’ (imaginary me
in 1930, having a hard time to think of tasks that computers do nowadays that
_existed_ in 1930)

~~~
hannibal5
It's not very detailed article but unlike most popular articles articles about
quantum computing, it actually informs the public that quantum computing has
physical limits that technological advances can't overcome.

Those points you criticize are actually correct. Quantum computers could not
solve problems you do with your laptop every day any significantly faster than
normal computers.

People think that quantum computer is just massively parallel classical
computer that makes 2^n computations in the same time as classical computer
makes n computations. This is false. All quantum computations must use
algorithms that create their results with interference between states.

~~~
jonbaer
I think quantum (computing) really revolves around one single thing, the
superposition. Either you believe in it, or you don't. The power of it has
probably already been realized way before this article, it's just that it's @
a point where we can understand and use it because we have practical uses for
it now.

